# 753 bobcat with some issues....



## DAFFMOBILEWASH (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm looking at a 99 753 Bobcat with 3300 hrs on it. Everything seems to run and operate good but there is a head gasket/ head issue. The machine runs strong but is smokey and huffs antifreeze on start up. Checked the oil for coolant and it is clear and no oil in the antifreeze. With that said there must be a gasket issue ..

The kubota engines in these machines are known for a crack between 2-3 cyl on the head. When this happens what symptoms does the engine have vs head gasket issues. 

As for the price ..... worn tires cab with heat and it is the G series machine. Paint in poor condition. What would be a fair price to pay???


----------



## Ozark Hillbilly (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm afraid the only way to tell for sure regarding the gasket vs cracked head is disassembly and magnaflux. But with 3300 hrs I would want to rebuild the head anyway even if it was just the gasket, so you are really only gambling the price of a bare head or possibly even just a little welding should it turn out to be cracked. 

As far as price goes, in that condition I would think in the 4-6k range.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Doesn't really sound like it's worth messing with. I've been doing a lot of looking lately, and there are lots of used machines out there. Look around. I also think 4-6000 is too much to pay for that machine in the condition it's in. JMO.


----------

